# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  خطا دادن در ساختن ستاپ با vb

## moghadam1372

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم 

با vb که ستاپ می سازم در پایان کار این دوخط نمایش می دهد که من معنی ان را متوجه نشدم ؟؟؟؟

The cab file for your application has been built as 'E:\zafaran1\Package\zafaran2.CAB'.

There is also a batch file in the support directory (E:\zafaran1\Package\Support\zafaran2.BAT) that will allow you to recreate the cab file in case you make changes to some of the files.

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
این خطا نیست صرفا یک راهنمایی هست برای ایجاد مجدد فایل CAB (که حاوی فایل های نصبی است)، مفهوم کلی پیام این است که اگر لازم شد تغییری در یکی از فایل های موجود در فایل کابینت (CAB) داده شود بعد از ویرایش فایل بر روی zafaran2.BAT کلیک کنید تا تغییرات در کابینت بروز شود

موفق باشید

----------


## moghadam1372

با تشکر از شما 
با Setup Factory 9   که برادر محسن 15راهنمائی کردند setup را درست کردم ولی در سیستم دیگری که برنامه را نصب می کنم بعضی از فرم ها باز نمی شوند وپیغام out  of memory  را نمایش می دهد به نظر شما باید چکار کرد

----------


## SlowCode

اینکه بعضی فرم ها باز نمیشن چندتا دلیل میتونه داشته باشه.
1- احتمالا تو اون فرم ها از کامپوننتی استفاده کردی که درست لود نمیشه. اگه اینطوریه اسم کامپوننت رو تو لیست فایلهایی که قراره تو ستاپ فکتوری نصب بشه بگرد ببین هست یا نه.
2- ممکنه شما یه کدی رو نوشتی که مموری اون سیستم نمیکشه!(البته احتمالش کمه)

----------


## moghadam1372

> اینکه بعضی فرم ها باز نمیشن چندتا دلیل میتونه داشته باشه.
> 1- احتمالا تو اون فرم ها از کامپوننتی استفاده کردی که درست لود نمیشه. اگه اینطوریه اسم کامپوننت رو تو لیست فایلهایی که قراره تو ستاپ فکتوری نصب بشه بگرد ببین هست یا نه.
> 2- ممکنه شما یه کدی رو نوشتی که مموری اون سیستم نمیکشه!(البته احتمالش کمه)




با عرض خسته نباشید 

چگونه می شود با نصب برنامه با Setup Factory 9 همزمان هم کامپونتهای برنامه  هم نصب شود ؟؟؟؟


مثلا کامپونت vsflex8u ویا نرم افزار word

----------


## SlowCode

> چگونه می شود با نصب برنامه با Setup Factory 9 همزمان هم کامپونتهای برنامه  هم نصب شود ؟؟؟؟


این مورد رو در انتهای صفحه 5 همون آموزش توضیح دادم.

واسه اضافه کردن کامپوننت های دیگه هم صفحه 9 رو بخون.

----------

